# Bundles, Just Arrived, Clearance, Open Box, Demo & Specials Year End Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Bundles, Just Arrived, Clearance, Open Box, Demo & Specials Year End Sale*

We have put together some amazing Bundles of various optics at very discounted prices. 

We have started reducing prices throughout our Web Site on on Athlon, Element, GPO, Hawke, Konus, Kowa, Meopta, Sightron, Sig Sauer, Zeiss, Slik, Sirui & Promaster. More products will be added to this sale as the week goes on.

This is our Year End Inventory Reduction Sale. If what you're interested in is not already discounted *just call us, 516-217-1000*, to discuss it. We want to hook you up and we want to clear our warehouse so when we have to come in here January 2nd and do a full year end inventory there's not too much left to count. Help us and we will help you 

*This sale runs through midnight January 1st.*

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for all the orders. We are doing our best to get everything shipped out by the end of every day. We've been working on our web site and by weeks end our web builder will get all the discounts incorporated into the site, and this will run through midnight on Saturday January 1st. 
If what you want isn't there or discounted please give us a call, 516-217-1000, and we will do all we can for you. If you don't ask you'll never know. We are cutting prices on a huge portion of our inventory with *at least 10% off *on Athlon, Element, GPO, Hawke, Konus, Kowa, Meopta, Sightron, Sig Sauer and Zeiss
We are discounting new product. We are discounting combination bundles as well as some already reduced close-out items. This is an amazing sale you want to check out


----------

